# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Wenn zum Prostatakrebs die "gutartige" Prostatavergrößerung hinzukommt

## Reinardo

Hallo:-

Das kann auch Männer treffen, die bei Prostatakrebs wie ich nur eine Hormontherapie gemacht haben. Deshalb berichte ich hier von meinen Erfahrungen.

Bemerkbar macht sich die BPH durch zunehmenden Harndrang und dünnen Harnstrahl. Zusätzlich haben viele Männer das Gefühl, die Blase nicht vollständig entleeren zu können. Schließlich kommt es zum gefährlichen Harnverhalt. Tabletten lindern nur vorübergehend, beseitigen das Problem aber nicht. Muss dann doch operiert werden, hält die Medizintechnik seit neuester Zeit eine High-Tech- Behandlungsmethode bereit, und zwar den Revolix-Infrarot-Laser. Er ist die moderne Alternative zur konventionellen elektrischen Drahtschlinge.
Bei der Behandlung wird der Laser durch die Harnröhre bis zur Prostata eingebracht. Überflüssiges Gewebe wird mit dem Laser regelrecht verdampft und die Verengung ohne Schnitt beseitigt. Ein Plus für den Patienten ist die hervorragende Blutstillung. Der Patient erholt sich schnell, da kaum Blutverlust und Schwellungen auftreten. Die Katheterzeit verringert sich von mehreren Tagen auf nur einige Stunden nach dem Eingriff. Der Krankenhausaufenthalt dauert ca. zwei statt wie bisher vier oder fünf Tage. Was früher eine belastende Operation mit der elektrischen Drahtschlinge war, ist jetzt dank moderner Lasertechnik ein kleiner chirurgischer Eingriff, der an einem verlängerten Wochenende eingeplant werden könnte.

Auf diese fast wörtlich einer Patienteninformation über den Revolix-Infrarot-Laser entnommenen Beschreibung bin ich voll abgefahren und habe mir eine Aufstellung der Kliniken schicken lassen, welche den Revolix-Infrarot-Laser einsetzen. In Westdeutschland ist das kein Problem. Im Gebiet der ehemaligen DDR hingegen sind nur wenige Kliniken mit diesem modernsten aller Laser ausgestattet. Die für mich nächsterreichbare Klinik war die Urologische Klinik und Poliklinik der Universität Leipzig. Da der Leidensdruck schon groß war und ich täglich damit rechnete, dass es zum vollständigen Harnverhalt kommen könnte, hatte ich schon für Donnerstag den 17. Dezember mein Kommen und für den folgenden Tag die Laser-Operation vereinbart. Weihnachten wollte ich dann ohne Beschwerden wieder zu Hause sein. Ein besonderes Problem für mich war mein nicht operierter, in 2001/2002 nur mit Hormontherapie (nach Leibowitz) behandelter Prostatakrebs und mein Wille, dies dabei auch zu belassen, was ich den Ärzten in meinem Anmeldeschreiben auch nicht verschwiegen habe. Man sagte mir hierzu nur, dass Krebsgewebe mehr bluten würde als gesundes Gewebe.

Mein langjähriger Urologe hatte mir entschieden abgeraten, konnte aber keine befriedigende Alternative aufzeigen. Antibiotika und Tabletten hatten nichts bewirkt und die Nebenwirkungen waren zu stark Nur widerwillig stellte er mir den Einweisungsschein für eine Palliative TUR-Paus. Es kam zum Streit und zur Trennung. Mein neuer Urologe stand der Sache aufgeschlossener gegenüber, sagte aber, dass die Größe meiner Prostata für eine Laserbehandlung grenzwertig sei und auch bei Laser-Behandlung mit postoperativen Komplikationen gerechnet werden müsse.

Donnerstag, 17. Dezember. Stationäre Aufnahme, Blutabnahme, Untersuchungen, Aufklärungsgespräch. Da wurde mir schon klar, dass es kein Spaziergang sein würde. Einige Tage, nicht Stunden, sollte die Katheterzeit betragen, auch könne aufgrund notwendiger Gewebeuntersuchungen auf die Drahtschlinge nicht ganz verzichtet werden.

Freitag, 18. Dezember. Um 7 Uhr Abholung zur OP. Ich sollte der Erste sein.. Vollnarkose. Aufwachen auf der Intensivstation. Beruhigende Worte: Alles planmäßig verlaufen, keine Komplikationen. Auf der Intensivstation lag ich den ganzen Freitag und die ganze Nacht bis Sonnabend um 8 Uhr. Der Transfer zur Station war wie eine Erlösung.
Ich bin der Meinung, dass Menschen, die das mehr als zwei Tage ertragen müssen, Kreislaufprobleme oder psychische Störungen entwickeln. Da wäre das künstliche Koma dann doch die angemessene Lösung. Auch das Sterben unter solchen Umständen ist entwürdigend.

Sonntag, 20. Dezember. Die Wasserspülung wird abgeklemmt, Katheter bleibt. Noch viel Blut im Urin. Sicherlich nicht lebensgefährlich, aber beunruhigend.

Montag, 21. Dezember. Keine Änderung. Die Nächte im Krankenhaus sind lang und ich denke darüber nach, ob ich vielleicht einen Fehler gemacht haben könnte. Die TUR Light, die ich erhofft hatte, gibt es gar nicht oder es gibt sie nur für den idealen Patienten. Was passiert mit meinem Krebs? Gibt es Metastasen? Hackethal warnt eindringlich davor, im Krebs zu schneiden und zu stechen, schreibt über seine Beobachtungen beim malignen Melanom. Leibowitz in seinem Vortrag in Montabaur schildert Judah Folkmans Experimente mit den Mäusen. Andere unserer Ratgeber teilen diese Befürchtungen nicht. In Stephen B. Strums Ratgeber finden sich keine Hinweise dieser Art. Walsh schätzt die Gefahr der Streuung durch Stanzbiopsien auf weniger als 2%. 
Die Entstehung von Metastasen ist ein multifaktorieller, bisher nicht voll erforschter Prozess. Es gibt eigentlich nur Thesen und Wahrscheinlichkeiten auf der Grundlage von Beobachtungen. Das heute allgemein akzeptierte Modell ist das des Kaskadenprinzips. Danach wandern Tumorzellen nach Verlassen der Prostatakapsel zunächst in die Lymphknoten und befallen erst nach deren Überwinden die Organe. Es spricht aber einiges dafür, dass das so nicht stimmt. Nach dem von anderen Forschern nach Auswertung des Tumorregisters München favorisierten Seed-and-Soil-Modell ist die Fähigkeit zur Metastasierung in der Genstruktur des Primärtumors festgelegt oder wird im Verlaufe der Krankheit durch Mutationen erworben. Krebszellen werden über den Blutkreislauf gestreut, nicht wie Hackethal glaubte, primär über das Lymphsystem, befallen Lymphknoten und Organe nicht nacheinander, sondern gleichrangig, oft schon frühzeitig, sind als Mikrometastasen aber noch nicht erkennbar. Mit zunehmender Tumorgröße geschieht dies dann immer häufiger. Ob diese Aussaat dann tatsächlich Metastasen bildet, hängt wiederum von organspezifischen Eigenschaften der empfangenden Organe, vom Volumen der Aussaat und vom Zustand des Immunsystems ab. 
Der derzeitige Stand der Forschungen ist gut beschrieben in einem Aufsatz mit dem Titel Ist die Lymphadenektomie nicht mehr zeitgemäß? von Dr. Vera Zylka-Menhorn im Deutschen Ärzteblatt Jg. 106, Heft 26 vom 26:juni 2008. Leider wird auch dieses Problem, insbesondere von Klinikern, nur dogmatisch diskutiert, wie vieles Andere, was geeignet ist, etablierte Behandlungsstandards in Frage zu stellen. 

Dienstag 22. Dezember. Katheter entfernt, aber noch Blut im Urin. Entnervend. Kann Harn halten, aber nicht lange. Bekomme Vorlagen ausgehändigt, für alle Fälle.

Mittwoch, 23. Dezember. Arztbrief und Entlassungsgespräch mit dem Arzt. PSA bei Aufnahme: 10,6. Immerhin war es mir gelungen, den PSA-Wert während des ganzen Jahres 2009 stabil zu halten. Staging T1a, Krebsinfiltrat 5%, Grading nicht vorgesehen
Meine Kinder fahren mich nach Hause.

Freitag, 25. Dezember. Es gibt Probleme. Harnstau kündigt sich an. Wie kann das kommen? Der Oberarzt hatte doch gesagt, alles sei in Ordnung, man habe tüchtig was weggenommen. Ich solle nur viel trinken. Immer noch Blut im Urin.

Sonnabend, 26. Dezember. 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag. Es wird schlimmer. Ich telefoniere mit der urologischen Notfallaufnahme des Bundeswehrkrankenhauses. Lasse mich zum Krankenhaus fahren, Dauerkatheter. Noch viele Gewebereste, aber ich habe kein sichtbares Blut mehr im Urin. Ein Lichtblick.

Sonntag, 27. Dezember. Katheter zweimal undicht. Kann nicht sitzen, nur stehen oder liegen. Im Sitzen sticht und drückt es. 

Montag, 28. Dezember. Der Katheter drückt. Hatte eine schlechte Nacht mit Druck im Blasenbereich. Umständliches An- und Ausziehen. Harndrang nach vielem Trinken. Urin läuft nebenher ab. Katheter bleibt leer. So geht es nicht weiter.

Mittwoch, 30. Dezember. Zum Bundeswehrkrankenhaus will ich nicht mehr. Hatte keinen guten Eindruck von diesem Krankenhaus. Anruf für Notarzt. Dieser kommt und entfernt Katheter. Katheterkopf von Blut und Geweberesten verstopft. Das hätte zu Infektionen führen können. 

Donnerstag, 31. Dezember. Es geht ohne Katheter. Vermutlich hatten Schwellungen den Harnstau verursacht. Aber leider muss ich meine Theaterkarte für das Sylvesterkonzert im Russischen Haus verfallen lassen. 

- - - - -

Heute, 7. Januar, scheint das Schlimmste überstanden. Ich kann den Harn halten, aber noch nicht lange. Gespräch mit neuem Urologen: Blase entleert nicht vollständig, aber wir wollen 4  6 Wochen warten und abheilen lassen. Nächste PSA-Kontrolle Ende März. 
Ich fühle mich noch schwach, habe diese Operation viel schlechter überstanden als die TUR-P vor 20 Jahren. Obgleich meine gesundheitlichen Parameter, von Alter und Prostatakrebs abgesehen, nicht schlechter waren als damals, eher besser, da ich meinen Lebensstil geändert habe und mich gesünder ernähre. 

- - - - - 

Anmerkungen. Die in Patienten-Informationen für die modernste Form der Laser-Therapie, den Revolix-Infrarot-Laser, an potentielle Patienten gerichtete Werbung ist unwahrhaftig. Zu Recht nennt Karl Lauterbach auch Professoren, die sich ohne Bedenken und ohne Objektivität in derlei Produktwerbung einbinden lassen, Mietmäuler. Die TUR-P Light, die ich gesucht hatte, gibt es gar nicht, oder es gibt sie nur für ideale Patienten. Zwei Urologen hatten mich gewarnt, aber ich wollte ihnen nicht glauben. Der Leidensdruck wurde immer bedrohlicher und ich sah keine Alternative.
Diese Produktwerbung über den Patienten ist auch Thema bei Dr. Catalona, einem der besten Urologen und Operateure Amerikas. In seiner letzter Publikation Quest, schreibt er über die in der Werbung verschwiegenen Nachteile der Roboter-DaVinci-Operation wie folgt: DaVinci has had unprecedented advertisement and hype. Somebody has to point out that the Emperors`s new clothes are not so Magnificent, Excellent, and Exquisite as some would have them believe. Unter Hinweis auf statistische Veröffentlichungen namhafter Kliniken: Memorial Sloan Kettering, Harvard und Duke nennt er als Nachteile :  Cancer control, scarring at the bladder outlet, return visits to the emergency room, repeat hospital admissions, return visits to the operating room, urinary incontinence, and patient satisfaction.

Ich war erstaunt, wie wenig die Patienten, die ich in der Klinik antraf, über Prostatakrebs wissen. Ich erinnere mich, dass WW vor Jahren in diesem Forum Gleiches berichtet hatte. Ein Mitpatient mit PSA = 5,x (den Gleason-Wert kannte er nicht) erzählte mir, dass er eigentlich eine Hormontherapie habe machen wollen, der Urologe ihm aber gesagt habe, dass er das zwar machen könne, aber die Prostata danach so verhärtet wäre, dass dann nicht mehr operiert werden könne. 
Das ausliegende Patientenbuch war voll von Danksagungen und Lob. Die Patienten glauben wirklich, dass man ihnen mit der Prostatektomie das Leben gerettet bzw. ein neues Leben geschenkt habe.

Von den Ärzten und dem Pflegepersonal, von Unterbringung und Verpflegung in dieser Klinik kann ich nur Positives berichten. Unter den Ärzten der Klinik, deren Photos auf einer Tafel im Wartebereich zu sehen sind, ist ein vietnamesischer Oberarzt und ein vietnamesischer Assistenzart, schöne Beispiele für gewollte und gelungene Integration dieser Volksgruppe, mit deren Kindern ich auch als Nachhilfelehrer gerne gearbeitet habe. Mein Eindruck von den Ärzten war der eines homogenen und kompetenten Teams. Das Pflegepersonal war immer freundlich und hilfsbereit. Es gab da keine jener biestigen, kaltherzigen Frauenzimmer, wie ich sie in anderen Kliniken zuweilen angetroffen hatte und welche die Tage absoluter Hilflosigkeit zur Qual werden lassen. Schon Hackethal hat in seinem Buch Nachoperation ausführlich zu diesen in vielen Kliniken noch tätigen Schwestern-Typen sich geäußert und in der von ihm gegründeten Schwestern-Schule kompromisslose Höflichkeit, Gepflegtheit und sofortige Hilfsbereitschaft gelehrt und eingeübt. 
Das Universitätsklinikum Leipzig hat im Jahre 2008 einen Umsatz von 246 Millionen Euro und ein Betriebsergebnis von 9,1 Millionen Euro erwirtschaftet. Sicherlich auch das Ergebnis konsequent richtiger Personalpolitik.

Reinardo

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Reinhard,

ein weiteres Mal Daumen drücken, dass die für März vorgesehene PSA-Kontrolle ein erfreuliches Ergebnis bringt, ist sicher angebracht. Ich wünsche es Dir von ganzem Herzen.

*"Mit wem du gelacht hast, kannst du vielleicht vergessen, mit wem du geweint hast, nie."*
(Aus Arabien)

----------


## Anonymous1

> Ich war erstaunt, wie wenig die Patienten, die ich in der Klinik antraf, über Prostatakrebs wissen.


Ich schließe mich den guten Wünschen meines Vorredners an. Was mich bei dieser ausführlichen Beschreibung stutzig macht, ist die Diagnostik: Was macht so sicher, dass zum PCa eine "gutartige" Vergrößerung dazukam? Warum könnte die Vergrößerung nicht auch eine durch und durch bösartige sein? Was selbstverständlich niemand wünscht. 

Wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, wurde mit der Elektroschlinge ausgehobelt. Hier wäre der pathologische Befund interessant.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Dieter:-
Böse Überraschungen sind bei Krebs ja immer drin. Die Zuversicht, dass es eine normale Prostatavergrößerung war, nehme ich aus dem nur T1a = bis 5% Krebsinfiltrat und dem Umstand, dass andere Merkmale fortgeschrittener Erkrankung bei mir noch fehlen. Man hatte mir auch vor 20 Jahren gesagt, dass die Prostata wieder nachwächst und dass ich "in 20 Jahren" mit demselben Problem zu rechnen hätte. Genau das ist eingetreten.
Auf dem Operationsblatt und im Arztbrief stand "Laser-Operation". Man hatte mir im Aufklärungsgespräch aber gesagt, dass man für Gewebeuntersuchungen die Drahtschlinge benutzen würde.
Da ich Dich, lieber Dieter, als großen Befürworter radikaler Therapien in Erinnerung habe, möchte ich Dich ausdrücklich auf Dr. Catalona hinweisen. Ich hatte ihn zitiert, weil er in seiner Schrift die unseriöse Produktwerbung über Patienten kritisiert hatte, genau das, was ich mit dem Revolix-Infrarot-Laser erlebt habe. Dadurch werden die Kliniken gezwungen, um nicht rückständig zu erscheinen, diese Geräte ebenfalls zu kaufen oder zu leasen. Abgesehen hiervon jedoch ist Dr. Catalona ein erzkonservativer Arzt. In seiner Schrift "Quest" persifliert er "watchful waiting" zu "wishful waiting", warnt vor plötzlichen Mutationen und prophezeit jedem den Krebstod, der sich hierauf einlässt. Der Gegenpart zu Bob Leibowitz, den ich immer noch als meinen verlässlichen Ratgeber sehe.
Gruß nach Husum, Reinardo

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Reinardo, an Deiner Stelle würde ich mich schon darum kümmern, ob es eine Histologie zum entfernten Gewebe gibt.




> Da ich Dich, lieber Dieter, als großen Befürworter radikaler Therapien in Erinnerung habe


Diese Erinnerung muss ich etwas zurechtrücken: Ich war und bin ein großer Befürworter von kurativen Therapien, solange diese dann angewendet werden, wenn sie noch Sinn machen. Ganz besonders freue ich mich, wenn diese Heilungsversuche erfolgreich sind.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
Seit meiner TUR-Operation im Dezember 2009  bis jetzt habe ich mit postoperativen Beschwerden zu kämpfen, die im Wesentlichen dieselben sind, deretwegen ich mich zur TUR entschlossen hatte. Es war ein Fehler, den Rat  und die Warnungen des Urologen zu missachten und mich für die sofortige TUR zu entscheiden, ohne vorher auf  Prostatitis  abzuklärten und zu behandeln, notfalls unter Katheter. 
Wie konnte es dazu kommen?  Da waren zunächst die positiven Erfahrungen, die ich vor 20 Jahren mit der TUR-P gemacht hatte. Die Operation war zwar gleichermaßen  unangenehm, aber danach hatte ich keine postoperativen Probleme und konnte Wasser lassen ‚wie eine Kuh’. 
Zum Zweiten bin ich auf die von einer Marketing-Firma  mit gekonnter Hype lancierte Werbung für den  Revolix-Infrarotlaser  (www.moderne-prostatatherapie.de) abgefahren, wie bereits geschildert. Die  Einführung solcher  Geräte  mittels einer Instrumentalisierung  der Patientenschaft war mir bis dahin ein nicht bekanntes Novum. Allerdings scheinen auch einige Ärzte  im klinischen Betrieb von der neuen Technik nicht überzeugt zu sein. In meinem Fall wurde weitestgehend mit der Drahtschlinge gearbeitet. Mein derzeitiger Urologe hatte sich gleichfalls kritisch zu den Werbeversprechungen geäußert.
Die Parallele zu den mit gleichenrMarketing-Methode  für die Prostatektomie  eingeführten  Operationsrobotern drängt sich mir auf. In den Vereinigten Staaten liegt der Anteil der Roboter-Operationen bereits um 50%, und jede  Klinik von Rang und Namen muss das Gerät aufgrund von  Patientennachfrage bereithalten. Nach einem Bericht der New York Times (14.2.2010)  kostet das Gerät 1,39 Mill. Dollar und  der Wartungsvertrag jährlich 140.000 Dollar. Jede Roboter-assistierte Operation kostet zwischen 1.500 und 2.000 Dollar mehr als eine herkömmliche Operation. Die Kosten in Deutschland werden gleich hoch sein. Um wirtschaftlich zu sein werden die Klinikem nach Wegen optimaler Auslastung suchen. 
Einer der schärfsten Kritiker der Roboter-Operationen ist der amerikanische Urologe Dr. William  Catalona. In seiner letzten Ausgabe von QUEST  (www.dr.catalona.com)  spricht er von „Des Kaisers neuen Kleidern“ und behauptet, diese Entwicklung sei geeignet, die Fortschritte in der Operationstechnik hinsichtlich des Nervenerhalts  wieder zunichte zu machen.  Dr. Patrick Walsh benennt in seinem „Guide to Surviving Prostate Cancer”  den Verlust des Tastsinns beim Operateur als den größten Nachteil Roboter-gestützter Operationen.  Für mich sind die Urteile solch  illustrer Experten  eine Genugtuung, da ich  schon vor Jahren in einer Kontroverse  hier im Forum diese Geräte als eine  Fehlentwicklung und Vergeudung finanzieller Ressourcen bezeichnet hatte und damals mich gegen  kritikloses Mitmachen  gewehrt hatte.

‚Dr. Patrick Walsh’s Guide to  Surviving Prostate Cancer’  in zweiter überarbeiteter Ausgabe 2007  ist derzeit dank günstigerWechselkurses preiswert zu haben.  Ich habe es einschl. Porto- und Versandkosten über AMAZON für 19,53 Dollar = 14,90 Euro  kaufen können. Wer des Englischen hinreichend mächtig ist  - Schulenglisch  genügt -  findet Prostatakrebs in allen seinen Erscheinungsformen und mögliche Therapien  ausführlich, gut verständlich und Interesse erhaltend  beschrieben. Hoch aktuell seine Ausführungen zur Hormontherapie, die mit den Forschungsergebnissen der Zytopathologen  weitgehend konform gehen. Für mich  auch eine Bestätigung, dass ich richtig liege, die mir angesichts steigender PSA-Werte immer wieder empfohlene Hormontherapie abzulehnen.

Mein PSA-Wert  vor der Operation lag bei 10,4.  Im März wurden unter Prostatitis und Proscar  15,0 gemessen. Sowohl  die Ärzte im Klinikum Leipzig als auch mein derzeitiger Urologe  glauben nicht, dass meine Beschwerden mit dem Prostatakrebs zu tun haben. Und ich glaube das ohnehin nicht. Ich habe nun zweimal das Antibiotikum  Cyprofloxacin  bekommen, was keine Besserung gebracht hat. Seit 2 Wochen nehme ich  nach Verschreibung Tavanic 250 mg, dass besser zu wirken scheint. Das Krankheitsgefühl ist verschwunden, ebenfalls  die bis in die Hoden ausstrahlenden krampfartigen Schmerzen im Dammbereich. Der Urinfluss hat sich etwas gebessert  und damit  vermindert sich  auch die ständige Angst vor einem Harnverhalt. In Spanien werde ich  eine zweite Meinung einholen. Notfalls werde ich im Sommer in Berlin erneut eine Klinik  für endoskopische Untersuchung und  Nachbehandlung aufsuchen. So hoffe ich,  dem Teufel auch dieses Mal wieder von der Schippe zu springen.

Gruß und frohe Osterfeiertage wünsche ich allen, insbesondere auch den ehemaligen Mitstreitern  für eine sanfte, ungefährliche  Diagnostik und für bessere Therapien unter der Ägide von Professor Dr. Alfred Böcking.

Reinardo

----------


## Pinguin

Lieber Rainer, Deinen aktuellen Zustandsbericht habe ich schon heute früh gern gelesen und doch wieder ein gewisses Unbehagen ob Deiner immer noch bestehenden postoperatven Probleme verspürt. Nach den Untersuchungen meines früher hin und wieder einmal im Labor abgegebenen Urins zur Überprüfung von Bakterien mittels angelegter Pilzkulturen habe ich immer begleitend zum Befundbericht zu diversen Antibiotika Hinweise zur jeweiligen Resistenz auf erkannte Bakterienstämme bekommen. Zu Tavanic habe ich* hier* lesen können. Erfreulich ist aber nun, dass Dir dieser Medikamentenwechsel wohl gut bekommen ist, und wenn unser gemeinsamer Bösewicht Dich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt nicht arg belastet, steht doch einem erheblich längeren Verweilen auf diesem schönen Planeten nichts mehr im Wege. Liebe Grüße auch von meiner Frau an Dein tapferes Weibi und Frohe Ostern. Harald.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Lieber Reinhard,

es ist schön, mal wieder von Dir im Forum zu hören, wenn auch nicht gerade mit guten Nachrichten. Dass Du, als einer der kritischsten Geister hier im Forum, auf die falschen Werbeversprechen von Medizinern reingefallen bist, zeigt, wie schwierig es ist, richtige Entscheidungen zu treffen. Die Medizin gleicht immer mehr einem orientalischen Basar, jeder preist seine Ware laut an, hat aber auch nichts besseres, oder, wie in Deinem Fall, sogar schlechteres, als der Nachbar anzubieten. Vor lauter Geschrei werden die echten Perlen übersehen.

Ich wünsche Dir Besserung und frohe Ostern.

Wolfgang

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Reinardo,

nach deiner TUR im Dezember 2009 wolltest du *ganz bewußt keine* eventuell neuen histologischen Erkenntnisse aus dem entfernten Gewebe haben?

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Bernet. Nein, man hat mich da nicht gefragt. Im Arztbrief steht nur "Krebsanteil im entnommenen Gewebe < 5 %. Dass sich seit der Diagnose (2001 = Gleason 2+3) die Malignitaet verschlechtert hatte, weiss ich aus DNA-Analysen, die Dr.Bliemeister/Prof. Boecking vor 2 Jahren gemacht hatten. Auf diese schleichende Verschlechterung der Malignitaet ueber die Jahre muss sich nach den Studien von Tribukait jeder einstellen, dessen Krebs anfangs als nicht agressiv diagnostiziert wird.

Leider hat sich auch unter der Sonne Spaniens mein Zustand nicht gebessert. Die Antibiotika haben das Krankheitsgefuehl zwar beseitigt, aber das Grunduebel nicht beseitigt. Es gab dann eine fuer mich dramatische Entwicklung, ueber die ich in einem Folgebeitrag berichten werde.

Gruss, Reinardo. Auch an Hutschi fuer seine freundlichen Worte herzlichen Dank.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-

In diesem dritten und abschließenden  Beitrag  berichte ich, wie es mir seitdem ergangen ist. Leider muss ich vorausschicken, dass ich mich mit meiner eigenen Einschätzung geirrt hatte. Jedoch haben  Ärzte einer renommierten Universitätsklinik und drei niedergelassene Urologen sich gleichfalls geirrt, so dass ich meine eigene Fehleinschätzung nicht schamvoll  verschweigen  muss.  Ich glaube aber auch, dass die Erfahrungen, die ich gemacht habe, über den Einzelfall hinausgehen und  eine Lehre sein können, was passieren kann, wenn man nach einer DHB oder sonstigen Hormontherapie den PSA-Wert zu hoch ansteigen lässt.
ffice :Peinlichkeit: ffice" />
Nachdem  ich 21 Tage lang das Antibiotikum  Tavanic genommen hatte, waren die Schmerzen in der Damm-Gegend verschwunden und die  Probleme beim Wasserlassen etwas gemindert. Ich flog dann Anfang April 2010 wie geplant nach Spanien. Das konnte ich bedenkenlos tun, da ich in Spanien über meine Versicherungen Zugang zu Privatärzten habe und als Resident auch das staatliche Gesundheitssystem in Anspruch nehmen kann. 

Meine Erwartungen, dass die Beschwerden abklingen würden, erfüllten sich  nicht. 
Ich konsultierte daraufhin einen  an der Costa niedergelassenen deutschen Urologen,  zu dem ich schon jahrelang  Kontakt gehabt hatte. Er war über meine Krebserkrankung, meine Therapie und über den PSA-Verlauf gut unterrichtet. Er hatte mich mit seinen Therapieempfehlungen zwar regelmäßig genervt, brachte meine jetzigen Beschwerden hierzu aber nicht in Beziehung.  
Bei meinem Besuch diagnostizierte er als Grund für meine Beschwerden eine Prostatitis  und  verschrieb mir für eine Woche Penicillin (Augmentine), da man bei neueren Antibiotika wegen des in Spanien stattfindenden Missbrauchs mit Antibiotika von Resistenzen ausgehen müsse.  Zusätzlich verschrieb er mir einen Alphablocker (Omnic 0,4 mg), welcher lt. Beilagezettel  das Gewebe entspannen würde. Gleiches unter anderem Namen (Tomsulosin) hatte mir schon mein erster Urologe in Deutschland verschrieben. Nach 2-3 Tagen hatte ich dieses Medikament  jedoch absetzen müssen, weil die Nebenwirkungen bei mir heftige Beschwerden auslösten: Herzfrequenzstörungen und Änderungen im Blutdruck, Durchfall und Verstopfung der Nase, was auch durch Nasentropfen nicht zu lindern war. 
Ich verstehe nicht, dass ein Medikament mit derartigen Nebenwirkungen zugelassen und verschrieben wird. Die beabsichtigte Wirkung  bei mir blieb aus.
. 
Bei meinem zweiten Besuch, eine Woche später,  als ich ihm berichtete und detaillierte Aufzeichnungen über  Harnfrequenz und Abgangsmengen vorlegte, vermutete er bei mir eine Art Blasenschrumpfung  (Interstitielle Cystitits) und verschrieb mir ein Medikament mit dem Namen Cystistat. Dieses in Spanien nicht erhältliche sehr teure Medikament sollte ich ihm aus Deutschland beschaffen. Er würde mir dieses dann „kathetern“. Außerdem verschrieb er mir zur Überbrückung bis dahin ein Schmerzmittel (Neobrufen 600 mg). Das war mir nun doch alles sehr fragwürdig  und ich beschloss, das nicht zu machen und den Kontakt  zu beenden.

Da meine Beschwerden  in der Zwischenzeit  unerträglich geworden waren, fuhr ich zur Notfallbehandlung in das staatliche Centro de Salud  in Teulada. Aber auch hier hat man mir nach einer Urinanalyse  nur ein Antibiotikum (norfloxacino cinfa 400 mg) verschrieben. „Heute Abend schon wird es besser sein“ sagte die Ärztin.

Ich hatte nun genug von dieser Art  Behandlungen und beschloss, die Sache wieder in die eigenen  Hände zu nehmen. Ich wollte wieder einmal richtig schlafen und  am Tage das Haus verlassen können, ohne alle 30 Minuten nach einer Toilette  zu suchen.
Ich telefonierte mit einem holländischen Hausarzt, der auch Hausbesuche machte, bat ihn, zu kommen und mir einen Blasenkatheter zu setzen. Er kam auch sofort, versuchte mehrere Kathetergrößen. Es misslang ihm. Dabei verletzte er das Gewebe,  was einen vollständigen Harnverhalt  zur Folge hatte. Sofort setzten extreme, krampfartige Schmerzen ein. Er sagte mir, ich müsse jetzt operiert werden,  bestellte eine Ambulanz. 

Noch nie in meinem Leben  war ich in einem Ambulanzwagen  transportiert  worden. Ich  lag auf einer Pritsche. Ruhig liegen konnte ich nicht, wegen der Schmerzen.  Die Fenster  waren undurchsichtig gestreift, so dass ich nicht sehen konnte, wo wir uns befanden.  Das schlecht gefederte Fahrzeug glich eher einer Transportkiste für einen Gefangenentransport.  Die Fahrt schien mir unendlich.

In Denia wurde ich in die private  Policlinico San Carlos gebracht.  Trotz meiner Schmerzen musste ich zuerst zur Aufnahme. Dort bat man mich um eine Vorauszahlung von 1.000 Euro. Auf meinen Einwand, dass dies für das Setzen eines Katheters doch sehr viel Geld sei, wurde mir gesagt, dass man ja nicht wisse, welche Folgetherapien notwendig sein würden. Ich zahlte in der Not und wartete im Behandlungszimmer. Als es mir zu lange dauerte, wollte ich  mich  in das nahe gelegene staatliche Krankenhaus in La Xara fahren lassen, welches ich gut kannte, Ich wurde aber festgehalten mit der Zusicherung  alsbaldiger  Behandlung. Das Team legte mir eine Schmerzinfusion,  eine Ärztin versuchte, einen Katheter zu setzen, was aber auch ihr  misslang. Nun rief man einen Urologen aus Valencia zu Hilfe, wahrscheinlich einen Belegarzt, der innerhalb einer Stunde hier einzutreffen versprach.  Und der Urologe kam dann auch tatsächlich bald.

 Er war ein  mittelgroßer Mann und  stellte sich mir als Dr. Tudela vor.  Sein Alter mochte um die 45 sein.  Ruhig und sicher traf er seine Vorbereitungen.  Ich  fasste spontan Vertrauen zu ihm. Er vermittelte einen Eindruck von  Erfahrung und Redlichkeit.  Ich nenne hier seinen Namen, weil er mir geholfen hat und ich ihm die richtige Diagnose verdanke. Er hat den Katheter dann auch  scheinbar mühelos gesetzt.
Im Nachhinein war ich froh, nicht nach La Xara  gefahren zu sein. Wer weiß, was junge, wenig erfahrene Assistenzärzte mit mir angestellt hätten.

Ich blieb dann bis zum folgenden Tag im Hospital, konnte seit Monaten endlich wieder  richtig schlafen.  
Um 11 Uhr kam Dr. Tudela, nahm den Urinbeutel ab und erklärte mir den Dauerkatheter. Er sah sich den Urin an und sagte, dass ich Antibiotika nicht brauchen würde. Meine Beschwerden,  sagte er,  seien durch  Krebs verursacht. Die Prostata insgesamt verändere unter Krebs ihre Konsistenz, verhärte sich.  Zur Behandlung meiner Beschwerden  gäbe es nur drei  Möglichkeiten: die Kastration, eine Operation oder die Hormontherapie. Ich entschied mich für die Hormontherapie. Er verordnete mir Casodex 50 und   Zoladex,  welches  er  bei der Nachuntersuchung am 21.5.2010 dann auch  injizierte. Er sagte mir, dass unter Hormontheraüie  die Prostata wieder weich und geschmeidig  (mas  blando) werde und meine Beschwerden in Kürze verschwinden würden.

Den Dauerkatheter habe ich  bis zum 1. Juli, also gut 6 Wochen getragen.  
Seitdem bin ich beschwerdefrei.

Blasenkatheter kannte ich nur mit Urinbeutel. Auch aus der Notaufnahme eines bekannten Berliner Krankenhauses hatte man mich  noch Ende Dezember letzten Jahres  mit dem Urinbeutel in der Hand ohne Erklärungen zu dessen Gebrauch nach Hause entlassen.
Man kann einen Dauerkatheter aber nutzen wie einen Stent in der Kardiologie, und sich  daran gewöhnen. 
Ich bin der Meinung, dass diese Katheter bei Beschwerden frühzeitiger gesetzt werden sollten. Die oft genannten Risiken  wie die Gefahr von Infektionen, Vernarbungen, Schwächung des Schließmuskels u. a.  wiegen  geringer als die Gefahren für Blase und Niere, wenn damit zu lange gewartet  wird. 
Natürlich sollte auch der Dauerkatheter immer nur eine Übergangslösung sein. 

Noch ein Wort zur Hormontherapie. Dr. Patrick Walsh, in seinem Guide to Surviving Prostate Cancer nennt ausdrücklich die von mir gehabten Beschwerden als eine der  Situationen, wo sofort mit Hormontherapie begonnen oder wiederbegonnen werden sollte.  Er schreibt: „When should you begin hormonal therapy? First, if you have metastases to bone, bone pain, or a large mass of cancer that is obstructing your kidneys or bladder, you need to start hormonal therapy now. In this situation  hormonal therapy is the right course of action.” (Seite 439)

Nun werde ich allerdings  darüber nachdenken muss, wie lange ich die Hormontherapie machen werde. Und was dann kommt.  

Reinardo

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Reinardo,

auch ich wohne seit 2 Jahren in Denia als Resident und werde von einem deutschen Urologen behandelt. Dieser praktiziert in Moreira und Beniarbeig. Ich bin
bis jetzt mit diesem zufrieden. Handelt es sich um Herrn Dr. Keul? Bei mir steht nämlich eine TURP an und ich möchte wissen ob ich in guten Händen bin.
Danke im Voraus für Deine Antwort.

Gruß Jürgen + Waltraud

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Jürgen und Waltraut. Nein, es handelt sich nicht um Dr. Keul.  Ich kann  leider zu ihm nichts sagen. Dr. Keul  annonciert regelmäßig in den Costa Blanca Nachrichten und kommt 2x wöchentlich nach Moraira. Er macht auch chirurgische Eingriffe in einer Privatklinik in Benidoleig. Ich habe vor, ihn bei meinem nächsten Aufenthalt zu konsultieren, um ihn kennenzulernen.  Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute für die beabsichtigte TUR-P und würde mich freuen, von Dir eine Nachricht zu erhalten, ob alles gut gegangen ist. Gruß, Reinardo

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Reinardo,

danke für Deine prompte Antwort. Ich bin sehr froh, das Du nicht bei Herrn Dr. Keul zur Behandlung warst. Ich bin bei diesem nun seit meiner Krebsdiagnose im
November 2oo9 und absolut zufrieden. Natürlich ist er auch noch in Benidoleig; habe ich leider verwechselt obwohl ich vierteljährlich dort hin muß. Ich warte jetzt
noch auf die Zustimmung der Kasse. Ich werde Dir dann sofort berichten. Du kannst Dich ja mal bei mir melden, wenn Du wieder in Moreira bist. Dort bekomme
ich monatlich meine Zometainfusion.

Gruß Jürgen

----------


## Juergen + Waltraud

Hallo Reinardo,

ich glaube, das ich mich bezüglich des Dr. Keul dir gegenüber nicht richtig ausgedrückt habe. Ich wollte sagen, das ich froh bin, das der Arzt der dich nicht
richtig behandelt hat, nicht Dr. Keul war. Ich hoffe, das nun eventuelle Unklarheiten ausgeräumt sind.

Im Übrigen praktiziert er wie ich am Anfang gesagt habe im Hospital Acuario in Beniarbeig und nicht in Benidoleig.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo:-
Um die Schilderung meines Erfahrungsberichts zu einem vorlaeufigen Abschluss zu bringen: Nachdem weder die von mir dem Urologen abgetrotzte TUR-P noch einige Monate Antibiotika eine Besserung gebracht hatten, geriet ich in die Behandlung eines aelteren, erfahrenen spanischen Urologen, der nach gruendlicher Untersuchung als Ursache meiner Miktionsbeschwerden den Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert hatte. Die Prostatitis war Begleiterscheinung oder Folge, nicht jedoch Ursache der Beschwerden gewesen. Ich bekam fuer 1 Monat Casodex 50 und um 1 Woche versetzt eine 3-Monatsspritze Zoladex gespritzt. Am 30.6.2010 wurde der Dauerkatheter entfernt. Diesen habe ich gut tragen koennen und kann verstehen, dass ein Mitbetroffener in einem Leserbrief den Wunsch geaeussert hatte, ihn gar nicht mehr abgeben zu wollen. 
Meine Beschwerden sind seitdem verschwunden.
Eine PSA-Messung nach dem 2. Monat der Hormontherapie ergab etwa 1,28. Die Messung nach dem 3. Monat in einem anderen Labor  etwa 1,50 (Werte unter Proscar).  Ob das inkongruente Ergebnis auf Wechsel des Labors, auf Messfehler oder auf Zufaelligkeit im koerperlichen Zustand  zurueckzufuehren ist oder ob hier bereits ein erhoehter Nadir sich anzeigt, weiss ich nicht. Ich sehe aber auch keinen therapeutischen Sinn darin, dies zu ergruenden. 

Leibowitz:       Eine Therapie muesse man abbrechen, solange sie noch wirkt.
Patrick Walsh: Hormontherapie nur bei Beschwerden

Gruss, Reinardo

----------

